# Dutch Oven Pulled Pork



## sqwib (Oct 28, 2013)

I wanted to post this because IIRC there was a poster looking to do Pulled Pork in an oven.

*October 27th, 2013*
*Dutch Oven Pulled Pork*

An Eight pound Boston Butt Fridge to table in under 5 hours.


I love my pit but sometimes there's just not enough time to to fire up the pit and have dinner on the table in time.

I have done Picnics, Loins, Butts in a crock but it takes even longer in a crock pot than my pit, one nice thing about a crock pot is you can set it and forget it, so if you have time, you can pop a butt or picnic in your crock pot with some onion slices before you go to bed with no worries.

But what if you forgot about that butt and woke up the next morning an said shoot!, I forgot to throw the butt in the crock.
You had promised everyone pulled pork for dinner at 5:00 but its almost noon. You may be able to squeak it out in 8 hours if you toss it on the pit and run the temps 275°+ but then that means you will be eating at 8pm at the earliest.

Well that's exactly what happened to me this past weekend, we were running like crazy as we were running the Cub Scout Halloween party and when we got home after cleanup we were exhausted so we just went to bed.

So the next morning I woke up and figured I would do this Butt in the Dutch Oven.
 

Preheated the oven to 325°F









I Placed the dutch oven over the burner and heated it up and wiped liberally with Crisco.







Sliced a few onion for the bottom, you can use a wire rack (I don't because its just more to clean).
You want to keep the meat out of the liquid for the most part, in retrospect I should have used two onions and halved them instead of one onion sliced.








Placed the Butt on the onion slices.






 


I then poured some coca cola on the butt, (wanted to use a quality Root Beer but had none)







Seasoned the butt with my "Philly style" rub.






 
Added some brown sugar.







 

Placed the DO in the oven on a pan.







After about a half an hour, I turned the temp down from 325°F to 275°F.
Checked the Internal temp at the three hour mark, 155°F internal.







 
Internal temp, 200°F - 205°F respectively. Ready to pull. I had to drop my daughter off and pick up my son and his friend, so I turned off the oven and left it in the oven.







OK I'm back approximately 30 minutes, removed DO from the oven and it's Ready to pull.







 

Removed the butt from the DO and placed in a steamer pan to fork shred.







 

Juices are strained and saved for another day, they will not be used for this cook.






 






 






 


Added some Sweet Baby Rays and some Cattleman BBQ Sauce to the pork.







What a wonderful meal, there was almost no cleanup from this cook, The DO cleaned up with a sponge and some hot water and was wiped down with some flax seed oil.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 28, 2013)

Very nice!

Good to know there are always alternative methods.

Bill


----------



## bama bbq (Oct 28, 2013)

I love to use the DO. This could easily work at the camp site as well if there's no smoker avail. Ingenious creativity.


----------



## hambone1950 (Jan 3, 2014)

I just got a Dutch oven like that for Xmas. Now I know the first thing I'm gonna cook in it . That looks amazing. Thanks for sharing. :grilling_smilie:


----------



## sqwib (Jan 4, 2014)

Hambone1950 said:


> I just got a Dutch oven like that for Xmas. Now I know the first thing I'm gonna cook in it . That looks amazing. Thanks for sharing. :grilling_smilie:


Keep us posted


----------



## hambone1950 (Jan 5, 2014)

SQWIB said:


> Keep us posted



"................Thumbs Up


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks fantastic! Both the food and the photography. I love pulled pork done in the Dutch oven, it's almost cheating it's so simple.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great Cook! I could see doing this at camp too, with a second DO stacked on top baking rolls for pulled pork Sandwees!!!!


----------



## disco (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for posting another method of pulled pork. You have to love this forum for all the great ideas.

Disco


----------



## mmckinney331 (Apr 16, 2021)

sqwib said:


> I wanted to post this because IIRC there was a poster looking to do Pulled Pork in an oven.
> 
> *October 27th, 2013
> Dutch Oven Pulled Pork*
> ...



What size DO is that?

Also, what do you use the leftover (strained) juices for?


----------



## sqwib (Apr 17, 2021)

8 quart deep lodge

Stained juices can be used for whatever you want.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00008GKDB/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20


----------

